# Beethoven Violin Concerto recordings—Bärenreiter/Del Mar? (Also, Cello Sonatas)



## Waldstein (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello all,

Does anyone know if there are any recordings available of the Beethoven Violin Concerto using Jonathan Del Mar's edition for Bärenreiter? Sadly, I'm not a musician, so I don't know anybody whom I can personally ask. Multiple searches have also turned up nothing. 

Also, since I'm on the subject, what about recordings of Del Mar's edition of the Cello Sonatas (op. 69 in particular)?

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------

